# Keep Egypt Clean...??



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Picked this up tonight on my FB for anybody who might be interested....
We all know what Brits are like - "Apathy Rules".... complain, but do nothing..

Anyway, here's your chance to prove me wrong.....

Keep Egypt Clean Project (Google this)

A lot of people want to join us, or help us, and they're waiting for us to do something first. But, have you asked yourselves who we might be? 

We are regular Egyptians just like YOU, and we are concerned about our country, just like YOU! If you want to do something, then don't wait for us to do it for you. Start with yourself:
1) Stop ...littering. 2) Tell others to stop littering. 3) Start cleaning up!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Excuse me... I complain because of the mess that others make... I do not throw my rubbish on the ground.. I always take it home and dispose of it properly. I for one will not walk about picking up someone elses rubbish. The government should start by putting up litter bins, the only bins I have ever seen here are in Zamalek and they are alway full of the rubbish from the shops. An industrial sized wheelie bin sits in front on the police station behind me and I have on more than one occasion seen it tipped over and emptied onto the street and taken to the door of the police station as they have items they want placed in there.
I wonder what will happen to the poor street cleaner when the government realises that people will go out and clean up the mess for free?

Awareness is needed here...litter bins....even outside fast food places there are no bins. Proper street cleaning.... Fines for dropping litter..


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally agree that Awareness/education is what is needed first and foremost.
As for litter bins, there are many in Heliopolis, and there have been improvements,
but there are still "black spots"...

I for one hope that this group can galvanise enough people to take action, and 
hopefully shame a few more into changing their ways..... :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well they have litter bins in the sterile bubble called Sharm, I have even seen recycling bins for different items at the complex, the people and locals use them.. however you will still find empty water bottles in the ditches. 

There is no explanation - I could never live in the "real Egypt", heck I don't even live in the real world now it's Planet Horus 

I think it's mentality, education and just the lack of resources.

Even areas of the pyaramids in Giza are swirling with rubbish, *** ends, bags and who knows what else.

We all know however it's blown in from the Sahara; just like magic


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sense of responsibility, that’s what I think "people" need to learn in here!!! If they can “learn” anything anyway!!!!!!!!!

It got nothing to do with education............You can always find someone who's wearing an Armani's or a gucci's sitting in his/her +500,000 L.E. worth car behind his/her driver and still pushing that lil tiny button right beside them to throw their dirt on the streets/roads, so it got nothing to do with education!

Personally if it was my call I’d just pick the trash that anyone leaves behind in the wrong place and then just head to their homes and leave it in the middle of their living room!! That would be the most proper way to dispose it off! And later, when taking their sh!t back to their bloody homes don’t work, would set a fine, paying fines will work, it’s working pretty well in the Metro stations and the trains already 

So personally I think it's either the sense of responsibility, or the money crawling out of their pockets that would solve the problem, not by cleaning their bloody mess and then expect them to keep it clean............Cause it never worked with any other situation and it sure won't work with this one, if they're not bothered by their own surroundings being in such a mess, you can not change that easily........


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Personally if it was my call I’d just pick the trash that anyone leaves behind in the wrong place and then just head to their homes and leave it in the middle of their living room!!


About 3 years ago there was a woman who used to let her dog mess outside the front of our house close to the path, I collected it all and placed it inside a thin poster tube and put a red bow on it and posted it through her door.

It stopped immediately.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Horus said:


> About 3 years ago there was a woman who used to let her dog mess outside the front of our house close to the path, I collected it all and placed it inside a thin poster tube and put a red bow on it and posted it through her door.
> 
> *It stopped immediately*.


See my point? :lol:

And it was a bloody DOG!!! Mind you an adult human!! Of course they'll be able to control their messy selves even quicker!!! Well, hopefully anyway :confused2:

Thank you!!


----------



## flossy207 (Jun 23, 2010)

and how do people complain about rubbish when their own rubbish, which had been placed in bins, are emptied on the empty land next door to your complex. Owners pay their maintenace money for things like this, but the developers take the money, and dump it next door to you. In the heighth of summer it stunk.


----------

